
Improving HTML Time to First Byte - sahin-boydas
https://blog.cloudflare.com/improving-html-time-to-first-byte/
======
anonacct37
I'm a little confused. My reading of the article was that if only we could
cache HTML, things will be faster. So the article proposes some new headers
for that purpose.

I didn't see the existing headers, which are standardized and supported by
browsers and CDNs already.

Without a comparison to the existing tools that solve this problem, I'm
unclear on what additional value this vendor specific standard provides.

